

Ask HN: Please review my startup idea: Add Open Data to news stories. - vidar

Hi all
I have been working on a startup idea and would love if you could give me some feedback on it.  I have a few small demos but mostly its concept:<p>The idea is to aggregate news into topics, pretty much like Google News but to add Open Data visualisations and related data nuggets.
The data would be pulled from Freebase, DataMarket.com and similar data providers.<p>This is well known especially in finance and sports but I want to make it for any kind of news topic.<p>EDIT: Somehow forgot the main point:
A key feature would be that this would be a premium service for serious news readers, those that are tired of the ads and linkbaiting.  Of course this is a big leap and I may be forced into an ad model eventually but I want to try the other approach first.<p>br
Vidar
======
mathgladiator
Can you give multiple examples about how the market is being under-utilized?
Finance and sports have a wealth of data behind them; what domain is under-
served and where can you target?

It's an interesting idea if it can be used to drive some revenue model (maybe,
ads embedded in the info-graphic or ad based info-graphics).

~~~
vidar
I dont have this broken down into domains other than general purpose news.
Perhaps that needs to be done.

------
vidar
By the way, I would not be the least bit surprised to find that this already
exists.

